# rockport reservoir



## Emerald2008

Two saturdays ago I was fishing rockport reservoir. And last saturday I fished it also. The first saturday I fished I got there around 1:30 p.m. Me and my friends were fishing from shore near the middle campground, and caught quite a few rainbow trout but most were small but my friend did manage to catch a 2 pound rainbow. We fished until 8:30 and ended up catching maybe 15 between three of us and missed some other bites. We were using corn powerbait, salmon peach, and chartruese on a size 22 treble hook. THen the next saturday I fished near the dam and no bites at all in part because it was raining. But some guys caught a couple nice ones using white powerbait, but that was at 7:30 in the morning when the sun was out, then they didn't get anymore bites. A pointer to remember is if the fish aren't biting after you had the line in for 40 minutes you either need to change bait or move. Dont just sit there for hours with no bites you got to move around until you find them. Thats what I have found out. One time I fished for a couple of hours with no bites and then I changed spots and caught one instantly within 5 minutes.


----------



## REPETER

Thanks for the report Emerald...I know that you have caught some flak and part of that is because of the design of the "C" forum-which is not much different than this one. Now, in reality, I would have to assume that you are here because you are interested in fishing, and something (prossibly the "C") forum has gotten you to post-often dredging up old reports-but showing that you are willing to contribute to the general knowledge of the forum will go a long way in helping you fit in. Good luck in your fishing, and keep sharing with us. 8)


----------



## Grandpa D

Rockport is a good place to also try spinners.
Rooster Tails and Mepps work there for me.


----------



## Nor-tah

Way to go! Small trebles make all the difference when using PB. I have never tried the salmon peach? Do you find it at sportsmans?


----------



## flydaddy834

what about regular corn. is that legal? i heard old timmers using it back in the day and i have been telling my wife about that. can you still use corn?


----------



## Riverrat77

flydaddy834 said:


> what about regular corn. is that legal? i heard old timmers using it back in the day and i have been telling my wife about that. can you still use corn?


I don't think so, but I've seen it done by folks fishing for carp.


----------



## Nor-tah

Riverrat77 said:


> flydaddy834 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about regular corn. is that legal? i heard old timmers using it back in the day and i have been telling my wife about that. can you still use corn?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but I've seen it done by folks fishing for carp.
Click to expand...

+1 I have done it for carp a bit.


----------



## LOAH

Yeah, that's illegal.


----------



## scott_rn

I'm pretty sure emerald2008 means corn flavored powerbait, not corn. Look at where he placed the comma.


----------



## takemefishin

My top 5 PB on Rockport

1. rainbow no glitter 
2. yellow
3. orange
4. spring green
5. cheese

My Top 3 Other Baits
1. worm and a mallow
2. mallow and a salmon egg
3. bread dough in the shape of a tiny ball

fishing in the morning is best from 7 a.m to 10:30 a.m. weather pending

Good Luck


----------



## Lakecitypirate

I stopped using corn and now I only use Live Minnows.


----------



## REPETER

Lakecitypirate said:


> I stopped using corn and now I only use Live Minnows.


Not me, I use a small handful of corn (1-2 cups or more) toss it out there, throw a couple on a hook, toss in same place...then tie on a live minnow making sure to have plenty more from a different reservoir in a livewell to replace every 5-10 min or so-to keep the live one's fresh.


----------



## scott_rn

Here's the corn flavored powerbait:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## Troll

REPETER said:


> Lakecitypirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped using corn and now I only use Live Minnows.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, I use a small handful of corn (1-2 cups or more) toss it out there, throw a couple on a hook, toss in same place...then tie on a live minnow making sure to have plenty more from a different reservoir in a livewell to replace every 5-10 min or so-to keep the live one's fresh.
Click to expand...

 What a waste of time. I've gone to using C-4. One good sized chunk and all the fish you care to net come floating up in about 30 seconds.
Explosives, better fishing through chemicals.


----------



## REPETER

Troll said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakecitypirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped using corn and now I only use Live Minnows.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, I use a small handful of corn (1-2 cups or more) toss it out there, throw a couple on a hook, toss in same place...then tie on a live minnow making sure to have plenty more from a different reservoir in a livewell to replace every 5-10 min or so-to keep the live one's fresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a waste of time. I've gone to using C-4. One good sized chunk and all the fish you care to net come floating up in about 30 seconds.
> Explosives, better fishing through chemicals.
Click to expand...

Good thinking! Give me a call next time you go, I want to see that technique...I never could get it right-I always end up scraping some of my body parts off the boat. :shock: :lol:


----------



## LOAH

Doesn't anyone use DuPont Spinners anymore? :wink:


----------



## Troll

Then there is stream fishing, I just string a big net accross the thing and go upstream a couple of hundred yards before I start dumping in a box of soap flakes. Sends them right into the net, which I then use as a gunny sack to take home the spoils in.

The thing to remember with the C-4 is to not hold on to it like a fishing rod, throw it in like you do chum.


----------



## flydaddy834

LOAH said:


> Doesn't anyone use DuPont Spinners anymore? :wink:


maybe... what the hek is it?


----------



## LOAH

Blasting caps. :lol: 

DuPont manufactures dynamite.


----------



## Lakecitypirate

I have a hard time using C4, it brings back too many old memories from Nam....
However nothing welcomes dinner guest like fresh trout netted on private property! You know its a good day when you fill 4 Gunny sacks full


----------



## Dangerfowl

And just to clarify to scott_rn, we're talking about PB flavored C4 and nets..... I don't want you to get confused. :lol:


----------

